# Problem



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

When im on the homepage, its not showing the top 5 threads and all that stuff etc..just says Loading...


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Afghan said:


> When im on the homepage, its not showing the top 5 threads and all that stuff etc..just says Loading...


Has this sorted itself out?


----------

